# monster PMS and ttc



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi all, 

I was just wondering if anyone knows if there is any correlation between ttc and having really bad PMS. 

We have just started out on our journey and we are awaiting results from SA and a date for further investigations, the thing is I suffer from monster PMS, which was somewhat controllable with the BCP but we haven't been using any contraception for the last 2 years and now my pms is so bad that I literally lose 2 weeks out of every month. I have to regulate my moods with anti depressants and don't think I can cope for 18 more months on the waiting list for IVF with the nhs. 

My Doctor has never questioned why my pms might be so severe but now that I've started reading up on what might be causing our infertility I wonder if I might have PCOS... I've made another appointment with my gp for next week as I want to find out whether or not I can get some further investigations


Any advice would be greatly appreciated

x
d


----------



## Jacks girl (Aug 7, 2011)

My pms and cycles seem to be better since I started agnus castus, evening primrose.oil and royal jelly which contains b vitamins. This all helps hormonal balance.
  to you xxx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

I was going to suggest the same as the lady above, if u can't wat the 18 months are u eligble to eggshare? Where u donate half of ur eggs to someone else who can't for what ever reason use their own? Xxi


----------

